
10 Theses About Cancel Culture - Bostonian
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/opinion/cancel-culture-.html
======
DarkWiiPlayer
> So liberals or centrists who fear the left-wing zeal for cancellation need a
> counterargument that doesn’t rest on right-to-be-wrong principles alone.

The only solution to cancel-culture is to fight entitlement and promote
scientific thinking. The main danger of current decade cancel-mobs lies in how
they vew all "problematic" thoughts as a pure evil that taints all reasoning
derived from it or that lead to it.

